# Professional coaching in Kansas City



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

Tri-County Rod and Gun Club has arranged a one day Seminar with "The Shot Doctor", Terry Wunderle on September 11, 2010 at our range outside of Bonner Springs, Kansas.

You will learn how to handle pressure, how to shot a relaxed trouble free form, how to shoot higher scores in practice and tournaments, mental control to stay calm and focused, and how to accurately judge yardage.

The Shot Doctor's results speak for themselves. His students have won over 300 National and World Titles and have set over 400 National and World Records

This is a high end class that will help your shooting improve, whether it is indoors, outdoors, 3d or hunting.

The class cost $200, includes lunch and is the best investment that you can make in your shooting. A $100 non-refundable deposit is required to sign up. However, if you complete the class and do not improve, there is a money-back guarantee. Class size is limited to 20 people so sign up soon.

To sign up, ask questions or for additional details pm naklein or arrow addict.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

There's still room. Contact me to sign up.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

There are only 14 spots left in the class. Contact us so that we can reserve your spot soon.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

register for the class while there is still space.


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

Still have room. Anyone interested?


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

We've still got room. Here's your chance to make the most effective investment in your shooting at a reasonable price.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

*Update*

Update:

We have 11 confirmed students in the class. We need 4 more to guarantee the class happens. We have a max. of 20 students.

The $100 deposit reserves your spot in the class. The remaining $100 is paid the day of the class. If the class gets canceled due to not enough students, you will get your deposit back. 

Lunch will be provided. We can make arrangements for camping at the club. There is a silhouette shoot on Sunday.

Terry Wunderle offers private individual lessons at his house in IL for $400-$450. This class is a great deal. My husband attended one years ago. He shoots fingers. His 300 round scores went from 290 on a really good day to the upper 290's in a short amount of time. 

Please PM or post if you have any questions or are interested. We need to finalize the class near Aug. 22.

Thank you,
Arrow addict


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

*Update*

Update on Terry Wunderle class at Tri-County, Sept. 11

Still have room for 5 people. It's not too late.

For those in the class, read this.

Time: 7 am to 3 pm (welcome to practice more afterwards) (Wunderle has a 5 pm flight home that night)

Food provided: Breakfast: Donuts, Homemade cinnamon rolls, Juice, Milk, Coffee
Lunch: Pulled BBQ Pork or Brisket, Beans, Pot., Salad, Pop, Lemonade, Water

Lodging: Various hotels nearby in Bonner Springs (Holiday Inn Express & Super 8 at intersection of K7 & I70) or at the Legends (near Cabela’s, I70 & I435, KS).
Camping available at the club. Please email [email protected] or [email protected] or call 913-961-7481 to let us know so that we can make arrangements. Feel free to contact us for other local lodging information also.

Directions: Tri-County Rod & Gun Club, 18573 Stillwell Road, Linwood, KS. (Note: There is a detour in Bonner Springs for K32 eastbound.) 

Don’t forget to bring the rest of your payment for the class.


----------



## TheArcheryBarn (Sep 2, 2010)

I will atest to Terry's coaching, I attended a one day, one on one coaching session with him and it was the best archery training I've received. My groupings dramatically reduced in size! Anyone who attends WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got a few spots left if you want to improve and you are available this Saturday. Call me or e-mail me if you want one of the last spots. You will be hard pressed to find coaching of this quality for this kind of price.

Nate
[email protected]
913-961-7190


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone that came to our shooting clinic. I think everyone walked away with some knowledge and tools that will help them become a better archer. I hope you all have a successful deer season and I hope we will see you during tournament season.

-Nate Klein


----------



## SWMoArcher (Sep 20, 2008)

The seminar was great. Good people, nice range, excellent food and..........oh yeah Terry Wunderle was there. There was a ton to be learned. Hopefully I can make use of all of it. Big thanks to Nate, Terry(Klein), Tri-County Rod and Gun Club, and everyone else who had a hand in putting this on. If anyone ever has a chance to go to one of Mr. Wunderle's shooting seminars, it will be money well spent. I guarentee it.:thumbs_up


----------

